# plus d'affichage sur iMac G5



## iMacounet (26 Février 2010)

Mon iMac s'allume, boote puis s'arrèt une fois arrivé sur le bureau.

J'ai reinitialisé la SMU (J'sais pas si c'est bien fait) La PRAM je sais pas.

j'ai deux voyants allumés, et le 3eme s'allume mais l'imac s'eteint tout de suite. (j'entends le boing,et les voyants 1+2 s'allument le 3  brievement après il s'eteint  donc j'ai plus d'affichage ^^"

merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h53 ----------

Ma carte logique est elle hs ? http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2094?viewlocale=fr_FR  sachant que l'alim est defectueuse. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

help


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Février 2010)

Salut, peut être, peut être pas  Les voyant de diagnostique ne servent à rien ! car il s'allument seulement sous la présence de 5V, faut que tu test les sortis de l'alim au multimètre (tu démonte la cm tu la retourne tu branche l'alim et tu fait tes mesures sur les point de l'autre côtés ! Sinon si c'est le first gen (gf 5200 ultra) pour le reset PMU tu appuie et tu relâche le bouton de la CM. Pour la pram dans l'état actuel des chose tu peut pas le faire. Sinon su tu reste appuyer sur le bouton de démarrage dix secondes ? entends tu le long BIP ? et là reste t-il démarré ?

Voila, mes iMacounet, entre nous, ne pas acheter un iMac G5 même si tu l'as à bon prix (100)


----------



## iMacounet (26 Février 2010)

je reste appuyé sur le bouton de demarrage interne(jusqu'a ce qu'il s'eteigne) j'entends le gros BIP puis le going de demarrage, puis il s'eteint.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Février 2010)

Après être resté debranché deux jours mon iMac a demarré !!! et il ne s'est pas eteint, j'ai pu m'en servir tout à fait normalement. Je l'ai eteint (j'ai replacé l'alim) et la il veut plus redemarrer. :rateau: C'est bien l'alim, ça me rassure.


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Février 2010)

Cool, dis moi quand il s'eteignais y'avait la led 4 (le rouge) qui s'allumait ou pas ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Février 2010)

Quand il s'eteint tout seul, pas de led rouge, mais la 3 eme qui s'allume brievement.


----------



## iMacounet (1 Mars 2010)

Mon iMac fonctionne très bien après avoir remplacé l'alim, merci à toi oldmac 


Si ça interesse quelqu'un j'ai une carte mère + dalle LCD + petites pieces d'iMac G5 (c'est un 1,6ghz je crois bien) alim comprise mais c'est celle qui est defectueuse ... dalle lcd non testée mais doit fonctionner !


----------



## Niceguymat (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Suis intéréssé par la dalle LCD de ton G5 , car ma dalle (coté electronique) semble morte; en effet, l'imac demarre , j'entends le disque gratter (l'OS charge), et la mise en veille fonctionne, mais la dalle (allumée) reste invariablement blanche....je suspecte l'electronique de la dalle.

Pourrais-tu me founir tes coordonnées tel ? Merci par avance.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mars 2010)

iMacounet, je t'en supplis il me faudrais la cm de l'iMac la 1.6 Ghz


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mars 2010)

salut, la cm etait hs, pas d'affichage. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




Niceguymat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suis intéréssé par la dalle LCD de ton G5 , car ma dalle (coté electronique) semble morte; en effet, l'imac demarre , j'entends le disque gratter (l'OS charge), et la mise en veille fonctionne, mais la dalle (allumée) reste invariablement blanche....je suspecte l'electronique de la dalle.
> 
> Pourrais-tu me founir tes coordonnées tel ? Merci par avance.


Salut plus d'iMac.


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> iMacounet, je t'en supplis il me faudrais la cm de l'iMac la 1.6 Ghz



Si tu veux, j'en ai une (1,6) qui démarre de temps en temps ... seulement quand elle veut bien, c'est le problème. 
par contre, une fois démarrée, pas de souci, fonctionnement nickel.


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Mars 2010)

ça m'intéresse beaucoup ! la mienne plante totalement aléatoirement ...

Les condensateurs sont gonflées ?

Je t'envoie un MP !

iMavcounet : C'est pas grave


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mon iMac fonctionne très bien après avoir remplacé l'alim, merci à toi oldmac
> 
> 
> Si ça interesse quelqu'un j'ai une carte mère + dalle LCD + petites pieces d'iMac G5 (c'est un 1,6ghz je crois bien) alim comprise mais c'est celle qui est defectueuse ... dalle lcd non testée mais doit fonctionner !



On se retrouve 

Tu pourrais s'il te plaît me dire comment tu as remplacé ton alim? (achetée où et à quel prix?)

Merci.


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2010)

salut je l'ai achetée (en fait j'ai eu un iMac G5 complet carte mère hs) pour 50euros sur leboncoin et j'ai récupéré l'alim

il faur devisser la visse du milieu de ton iMac G5, puis débrancher la connexion et passer un tournevis à l'emplacement de cette vis et faire levier


----------

